# Kid paralyzed back legs



## cowgirljohnson (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a kiko boer kid born sunday got chilled i have warmed her she is eating well but her back legs are completely limp. I have given 1/2 cc bose on sunday gave banamine on tuesday vitamin b complex today and i am giving goat drench. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is it that she is weak...or no movement at all??


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As long as she is getting plenty of milk from her dam, they usually pull out of this. I had a doeling like this six days ago. Now she looks 90% normal. You already did the right things. Help her nurse. I helped at least every four hours for the first two days. Bonus... the baby bonds with you too.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a lamb like this. If you have some cod liver oil - put a mil or so in its milk (or syringe into mouth) once a day until walking normally. It will speed up the process. cod liver oil is full of omega 3 (anti inflamatory) and also has Vitamin a and d...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows your baby doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this, so sorry. 

You did right, by giving the Bo-se. Nutradrench is another good thing to give. 
With help from you, going out every so often and holding her up to nurse helps. I had a very weak kid like that years ago, had to take care of her for a week before she started standing on her own. Hope she is better by now.


----------

